# Sind   Blitzableiter  heute keine Pflicht mehr ?



## colormix (16. Juni 2019)

Aktuelles Beispiel :

https://www.wetteronline.de/?ireq=t..._640x426_0414922f47568455a80a64a5582d5af9.jpg

Hagelunwetter im Norden - Fotostrecke - WetterOnline

Durch  fehlenden  Blitzschurz kann ein ganzes Haus ab facklen und Personen können zu Schaden kommen,
kann jeder  heute so mache  wie er will   war das nicht mal Pflicht ?

 In meinem Wohnviertel  ist  mir  aufgefallen das kein Haus mehr einen Blitzableiter hat  auch die Hochhäuser nicht     ist das  nicht etwas gefährlich so ,
Kuckt  mal Euch da wird es auch so sein ?

Bei meiner Schwester  vor einer Weile ist auch schon mal der Blitz ins das Hausdach eingeschlagen   das Haus hatte auch keinen Blitzableiter .


----------



## keinnick (16. Juni 2019)

Blitzableiter sind nur in bestimmten Fällen Pflicht: 


> Derzeit ist nur für die folgenden Gebäude eine Blitzableiterpflicht vorgeschrieben:
> 
> 
> Häuser, die höher sind als 20 Meter
> ...


----------



## colormix (16. Juni 2019)

^^ oh haa hier sind einige Häuser höher 20 Meter ohne Blitz Schutz  > was machen wir denn da ?

Das Haus   wo der Dachstuhl brennt ist locker   höher   als  10 Meter  ich schätze 15 bis 16 Meter bis Dach Spitze .


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juni 2019)

Was soll eigentlich der Blitzableiter bringen?
Du schreibst doch schon selber, dass er eben nicht in den höchsten Punkt einschlägt.
Wenn er 2 Meter daneben einschlägt, bringt der nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## colormix (16. Juni 2019)

Wenn der nichts besseres findet geht der auch an niedrigen Flächen ein , habe ich schon mal beobachtet , das kannst du vor deinem Wohnhaus z.b. sein .
Wie gesagt unsere Gewitter werden immer hälftiger und aggressiver,
was da so am Samstag morgen in einigen Regionen  los war .


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juni 2019)

Dem Blitz ist egal ob da ne Metallstange in den Himmel ragt.
Gibts genug Videos von.
Klar ist es mit Ableiter besser als ohne, aber völlige Sicherheit gibt es nicht.


----------



## colormix (16. Juni 2019)

Gibt auch so was wie VDE Vorschriften und Blitzschutz  ich glaube das interessiert heute keinem mehr und so  lange es nur Sachschanden ist und  kein Mensch  uns leben kommt ?


----------



## Chinaquads (16. Juni 2019)

Was du meinst ist ein Überspannungsschutz an elektrischen Leitungen und Verbrauchern.

Der funktioniert auch nur, wenn er fachgerecht ausgeführt wurde.

Die Vorschriften für den Blitzschutz an Gebäuden hat keinnick bereits gepostet.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (16. Juni 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Gibt auch so was wie VDE Vorschriften und Blitzschutz  ich glaube das interessiert heute keinem mehr ...



Da bist du wie meistens gewaltig im Irrtum, denn am 14.12.2018 ist die Übergangsfrist für die DIN/VDE 0100-443/-534 abgelaufen. Falls es dich wirklich so brennend interessiert in der 443 steht wann Überspannungsschutz einzubauen ist und in der 534 steht wie und welche Schutzmaßnahmen genau getroffen werden müssen!


----------



## colormix (17. Juni 2019)

Überspannens  Schutz habe ich schon lange , das Haus 
hat unten im Keller  beim Strom Kasten auch noch mal einen Blitzschutz.


----------



## Rage1988 (17. Juni 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Aktuelles Beispiel :
> 
> https://www.wetteronline.de/?ireq=t..._640x426_0414922f47568455a80a64a5582d5af9.jpg
> 
> ...



Warum regst du dich darüber so auf? 
Die Chance, dass ein Haus vom Blitz getroffen wird, liegt bei irgendwas mit 1:6.000.000.
In meinem ganzen Leben habe ich in der näheren Umgebung, bei Bekannten und Freunden etc. noch nie einen Fall gehört, wo der Blitz in ein Haus eingeschlagen hätte.
Selbst wenn das vorkommt, bedeutet das nicht, dass gleich etwas abfackelt.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Die Chance, dass ein Haus vom Blitz getroffen wird, liegt bei irgendwas mit 1:6.000.000.


Woher stammt diese Zahl? 
Die ist natürlich beruhigend.


----------



## colormix (17. Juni 2019)

Es ist aber mehr geworden mit den Gewittern , bez. die sind stärker geworden ,
das sagt auch der Fachmann von VDE selber .
Überspannungsschutz für  Strom  habe ich schon lange.

Thema ist  an sich jetzt durch.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (17. Juni 2019)

was heißt Pflicht ?

musst du doch selber wissen  ,   bist doch alt genug ?

Glaube heutzutage ist das nicht mehr so wie du denkst ,   die Blitze  werden durch den Edelstahlkamin abgeleitet


----------



## Rage1988 (17. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Woher stammt diese Zahl?
> Die ist natürlich beruhigend.



So schuetzen Sie Haus und Wohnung vor Blitzeinschlaegen - Wohnen -  derwesten.de

Keine Ahnung obs stimmt, aber auch wenn es nicht stimmt, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit relativ gering.
Und wenn der Blitz einschlägt, heißt es nicht, dass dadurch gleich ein Brand entsteht.

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man in einem Jahr vom Blitz getroffen wird, liegt ja auch nur bei 1:20 Mio

Wie gross ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, vom Blitz getroffen zu werden? Vergleichbar mit dem Lottospiel?



colormix schrieb:


> Es ist aber mehr geworden mit den Gewittern , bez. die sind stärker geworden ,
> das sagt auch der Fachmann von VDE selber .
> Überspannungsschutz für  Strom  habe ich schon lange.
> 
> Thema ist  an sich jetzt durch.



Ja, die Gewitterhäufigkeit hat zugenommen. Das, was aber v.a. Schäden anrichtet, sind die krasseren Hagelstürme und der Starkregen, der damit einhergeht.

Und wie ja bereits geschrieben wurde, schützt so ein niedlicher Metalldraht auch nicht unbedingt vor einem Einschlag.

Bevor ich Angst vor einem Blitzeinschlag hätte, hätte ich Angst, dass alles von so riesigen Hagekörnern zerstört wird.


----------



## colormix (17. Juni 2019)

Das Thema ist durch, 
nur noch mal kurz schon auf die Wetterkarte vom Mittwoch 
geschaut ?  Deutschlandweit schwere Unwetter mit Gewitter vorhergesagt .


----------



## Rage1988 (17. Juni 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> schon auf die Wetterkarte vom Mittwoch geschaut ?
> Deutschlandweit schwere Unwetter mit Gewitter vorhergesagt .




Und jetzt? 
Ich sag meinem Arbeitgeber morgen Bescheid, dass ich am Mittwoch nicht komme, wegen Gewittern 
Soll man sich jetzt im Keller verstecken oder gar in einem Bunker?


----------



## colormix (17. Juni 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Und jetzt?
> Ich sag meinem Arbeitgeber morgen Bescheid, dass ich am Mittwoch nicht komme, wegen Gewittern
> ?


Die sagen doch immer man soll sich bei Gewitter nicht im Freiren aufhalten, 
jou  machste  dir einen  schönen Tag.


----------



## Cleriker (17. Juni 2019)

Und wie bitte soll ich dann Blitze gucken?

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Venom89 (17. Juni 2019)

Über den 2. TV Ersatz.


----------



## INU.ID (18. Juni 2019)

An meinem vorletzten Wohnort ist der Blitz mal direkt gegenüber in das Haus eingeschlagen. Ich weiß gar nicht mehr ob es einen Blitzableiter hatte, aber gebrannt hatte da nix. Allerdings sind Schieferplatten vom Dach und der Hauswand auf den Gehweg und ein parkendes Auto in der Parkbucht daneben gefallen - den Audi meines Cousins. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann hatte er damals keinen Cent für den Schaden bekommen, weil wohl keiner von beiden (Hausbesitzer und eben mein Cousin) eine entsprechende Versicherung hatte.

Das wären jetzt so Themen die mich beim Thema Blitzschlag eher beschäftigen würden. Was mich zu der Frage bringt, inwieweit bin ich eigentlich in meinem neuen Haus in der Richtung versichert. Hm, da werd ich die Tage wohl mal die Versicherung anrufen müssen. ^^


----------



## Rage1988 (18. Juni 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Die sagen doch immer man soll sich bei Gewitter nicht im Freiren aufhalten,
> jou  machste  dir einen  schönen Tag.



Ach, einfach den Alu-Hut weglassen, dann  brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen


----------



## Kuhprah (22. Juni 2019)

Du kannst den Alu-Hut mit nem 1,5mm2 Kabel aber an deine Steckdsoe (Schutzkontakt) anschliessen.. mit lang genugem Kabel kannst so unberuhigt bei Gewitter noch raus


----------



## colormix (22. Juni 2019)

Das ist es ja eben   die Steckdosen haben keinen Schutzleiter weil Haus 70 Jahre ist nach Alter VDE Zulässig , ich kann nur am Heizungsrohr Erden aber so einfache gehe ich da nicht  bei, ich brauche ca. 20 hoch Volt Schutz Dioden dazwischen das die Überspannung nur in eine Richtung kann , ich habe zwar hier weil mir die Alte Strom Verkablung eh nicht geheuer ist überall doppelten Überspannungsschutz zwischen und noch zusätzlich Personen Schutz Sicherungen aber ob das ausreicht weiß ich nicht , der Personen Schutz  trennt alle beiden Leitungen nicht nur eine.
Nur die Streckdose Küche E Herd hat Schutzleiter .


----------



## keinnick (22. Juni 2019)

Und bei der Verkabelung machst Du Dir Gedanken über Blitzableiter? Da hätte ich an Deiner Stelle andere Sorgen.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2019)

keinnick schrieb:


> Und bei der Verkabelung machst Du Dir Gedanken über Blitzableiter? Da hätte ich an Deiner Stelle andere Sorgen.


Ich auch!


----------



## Adi1 (22. Juni 2019)

Ein Schutzleiter bringt bei Gewittern auch nix.

Bei indirekten Blitzeinschlägen sorgt das entstehende Magnetfeld für induzierte Spannungen,
welche Router und Co. grillen können, da diese in Plastegehäusen verbaut sind und gar nicht geerdet sind.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Bei indirekten Blitzeinschlägen sorgt das entstehende Magnetfeld für induzierte Spannungen,
> welche Router und Co. grillen können, da diese in Plastegehäusen verbaut sind und gar nicht geerdet sind.


Aber per WLAN kann sich der Starkstrom nicht übertragen oder?


----------



## Adi1 (22. Juni 2019)

Nee, das geht nicht.

Der beste Schutz besteht darin, bei Gewittern die Geräte vom Netz zu nehmen und alle mögliche Kabel/Leitungen zu trennen.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Der beste Schutz besteht darin, bei Gewittern die Geräte vom Netz zu nehmen und alle mögliche Kabel/Leitungen zu trennen.


Ja das stimmt. Macht aber kaum  einer.


----------



## Adi1 (22. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt. Macht aber kaum  einer.



Ich mache das schon, zumindest mit dem PC und der Glotze.


----------



## colormix (22. Juni 2019)

Das Hochhaus hier in der nähe hat keinen Blitzableiter 
jedenfalls ist  keiner zu sehen das Haus  ist höher als 20 Meter .


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (22. Juni 2019)

Lies dir endlich die entsprechenden Vorschriften durch, dann weißt du auch warum nicht! 

Dein öffentliches rumgeheule bringt hier keinem was...


----------



## Kuhprah (23. Juni 2019)

Wir haben auch nichts.. und haben sogar PV am Dach. Selbst von der Gebäudeversicherung her hiess es dass es nicht nötig ist. Also wurde nichts gemacht... Einzig einen guten Überspannungsschutz haben wir im Hausanschlusskasten installiert der 2 Stufig arbeitet, da je nach Tageszeit noch ne 1/4 Million an Batterien an der Leitung hängt und man nie weiss was ein Gewitter kommt...


----------



## colormix (23. Juni 2019)

Die Gewitter sind stärker und heftiger geworden aber im Jahres Durchschnitt   nicht mehr das sagt auch VDE selber . 
Früher war nur ein Gewitter heute sind  es bis zu 10 über  einer Stadt , beim letzten Starken Gewitter hier hatte ich 11 Gewitter gezählt  über unsere Stadt, es war permanent man Blitzten ,
da ist dann auch das Risiko höher als es früher mal war ,
die Wahrscheinlichkeit stimmt auch heute nicht mehr ,
die Vorschriften müssten   Neu angepasst werden .


----------



## Venom89 (23. Juni 2019)

Selten einen solchen Quatsch gelesen.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (23. Juni 2019)

Der Thread ist der Vorläufer der kommenden Affenhitze.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (23. Juni 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Die Gewitter sind stärker und heftiger geworden aber im Jahres Durchschnitt   nicht mehr das sagt auch VDE selber .
> Früher war nur ein Gewitter heute sind  es bis zu 10 über  einer Stadt ,


 Was denn nun, nur heftiger oder doch gleichzeitig mehr? 



> beim letzten Starken Gewitter hier hatte ich 11 Gewitter gezählt  über unsere Stadt



Du zählst während eines Gewitters die Gewitter... so so. [emoji38]



> es war permanent man Blitzten



Hä... was soll das bedeuten? 



> die Vorschriften müssten   Neu angepasst werden .



Das Einzige was angepasst werden muss, ist deine Schreibweise und zwar an die deutsche Rechtschreibung!


----------



## Kuhprah (23. Juni 2019)

Wenn die Vorschriften angepasst werden müssten dann würde das schon längst passiert sein, die Versicherungen zahlen ja nie freiwillig irgendwas


----------



## colormix (23. Juni 2019)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Du zählst während eines Gewitters die Gewitter... so so. [emoji38]



Mehrere Blitz Einschläge  in kurzer Zeit kann man auch hier sehnen Echtzeit Blitzkarte :: LightningMaps.org

Vergrößern deine Stadt wenn Gewitter ist .
Die Punkte sind die Gewitterzellen und das sind in den letzten Jahren mehr geworden und VDE wird das ja wohl besser wissen als du, mit dehne hatte ich nämlich telefoniert,
die haben das Bestätigt das die Gewitter stärker und heftiger geworden sind .


----------



## LastManStanding (23. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt. Macht aber kaum  einer.



ohh... Doch Ich schon, Alle Kabel auch DSL Kabel
Geräte die Über den Stromkreis verbunden sind stehen zum teil ja auch nebeneinander. Und deshalb zieh ich bis auf den Kühlschrank und Herd alles raus.
Steckdosenleisten mit Überspannungsschutz nutze ich auch. bis auf bei Radiowecker^^-- Vermarktet als "Blitz-Schutz 30.000 Volt! Schützen sie ihre Teure Elektronik jetzt vor Unwettern"^^
 Naja Auch wenn die Steckdosen leisten von "Brennstuhl" sind.. wenn der Blitz direkt einschlägt, und die dinger am Netzt sind lacht der Blitz höchstens einmal Kurz bevor er alles Durchschmort


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (23. Juni 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> VDE wird das ja wohl besser wissen als du, mit dehne hatte ich nämlich telefoniert,
> die haben das Bestätigt das die Gewitter stärker und heftiger geworden sind .



Der VDE weiß aber auch ob die Vorschriften aufgrund dessen angepasst werden sollten. Scheinbar sehen die keinen Grund, wissen es also besser als Du!


----------



## Venom89 (23. Juni 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Vergrößern deine Stadt wenn Gewitter ist .
> Die Punkte sind die Gewitterzellen und das sind in den letzten Jahren mehr geworden



Nö, die Möglichkeiten sich dies anzuschauen ist entstanden. Das gibt dir dieses subjektive empfinden, welches du mal wieder als Fakt darstellen möchtest. 

Übrigens besteht ein großes Gewitter, aus vielen Gewitterzellen. 



> und VDE wird das ja wohl besser wissen als du, mit dehne hatte ich nämlich telefoniert,
> die haben das Bestätigt das die Gewitter stärker und heftiger geworden sind .



Wo du schon überall angeblich angerufen hast 
Du lügst dir wieder einen zusammen, dass ist wirklich unglaublich. 

Wetterphaenomene: Gibt es haeufiger schwere Gewitter als frueher? - Wissen - Stuttgarter Nachrichten


----------



## Bunkasan (23. Juni 2019)

Comedy Gold! Ich weiß langsam nicht mehr, wer mir mehr leid tun soll, der TE, falls er tatsächlich nicht trollt und das was er so von sich gibt ernst meint, der liebe Mod, der pausenlos hinterherputzen und so sinnfreie Beiträge wie den, den ich gerade verfasse pfundweise löschen muss (schon mal Sorry), oder der VDE, falls er da wirklich angerufen hat...


----------



## Rage1988 (24. Juni 2019)

Bunkasan schrieb:


> Comedy Gold! Ich weiß langsam nicht mehr, wer mir mehr leid tun soll, der TE, falls er tatsächlich nicht trollt und das was er so von sich gibt ernst meint, der liebe Mod, der pausenlos hinterherputzen und so sinnfreie Beiträge wie den, den ich gerade verfasse pfundweise löschen muss (schon mal Sorry), oder der VDE, falls er da wirklich angerufen hat...





War auch mein erster Gedanke, als ich den Thread entdeckt hatte.



colormix schrieb:


> Das Thema ist durch,
> nur noch mal kurz schon auf die Wetterkarte vom Mittwoch
> geschaut ?  Deutschlandweit schwere Unwetter mit Gewitter vorhergesagt .



Und, ohne Schaden überlebt?


----------



## Firefox83 (24. Juni 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Wir haben auch nichts.. und haben sogar PV am Dach. Selbst von der Gebäudeversicherung her hiess es dass es nicht nötig ist. Also wurde nichts gemacht... Einzig einen guten Überspannungsschutz haben wir im Hausanschlusskasten installiert der 2 Stufig arbeitet, da je nach Tageszeit noch ne 1/4 Million an Batterien an der Leitung hängt und man nie weiss was ein Gewitter kommt...



der grobe Ü-Schutz beim Hausanschlusskasten hilft nur bedingt. Wenn man den Ü-Schutz richtig machen will, dann kommt beim Hausanschlusskasten den Kombi-Ableiter Typ 1+2, bei den Unterverteilungen den Mittelschutz Typ 2 und unmittelbar beim Gerät (max. 1-2 Meter Abstand) den Feinschutz Typ 3. Zudem sind wiederum alle Leitungen, die das Gebäude verlassen oder eindringen (wie bei einer PVA auf dem Dach, Temperaturfühler, Telefonleitungen und weiss ich was noch), mit einem Ü-Schutz bei der Aus-/Eintrittstelle zu schützen.

alternativ dazu hilft auch eine gute Versicherung, oder wenn Möglich die Geräte frühzeitig vom Netz zu trennen  

Blitze sind aber auch Gut, um in die Zukunft zu reisen. sofern man einen umgebauten DeLorean DMC-12 hat


----------

